# RV Remodeling



## duningcamper (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking to remodel my RV but to modify more as an offroad type RV (dunes, trails, etc.) meaning changing out heavy stuff with lighter stuff, easier maintenance items and being more "green". Can anyone suggest good sites, ideas?


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Well if you are going green, I recommend John Deere Green with Yellow trim 
Sorry, couldn't resist. 

What kind of RV is it? Class A, Class C, travel trailer?

J


----------

